# 04' & 05' issues???



## Baddad (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi guys, 

Newbie here. Are there any known mechanical issues with the newer Maxima's? I picked one up a brand new 3.5SE last November and really haven't had the chance to research. I've read around this forum/site and there a LOT of knowledgeable souls around here.....so I thought I'd just throw the question out there.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/index.asp?year=2004&tsb=none

there's the list of TSBs that are currently out and posted...

As far as I know, there's really nothing major wrong with the drivetrain, but there are some minor issues on every model that creep up.. squeaks/rattles, bug fixes, etc...

Also might want to check out www.maxima.org's forums for info. lots more active people on it and generally where I go when I need info.


----------



## Baddad (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Matt, looks like nothing major so far :thumbup: I will check out that site..Rock on Bro!!!


----------



## kingfans (Jan 28, 2005)

*nissan maxima*

i was checking out www.nissanusa.com new 2005 nissan maxima have 
Longer powertrain warranty ..


----------

